# HVLP vs Cup Gun/Compressor



## Dolan (Apr 19, 2007)

Looking to either purchase an HVLP rig or should I just pick up a cup gun and a compressor? Most of our smaller spray jobs can be done with a small Titan 440i but we have started a project that has intensive woodwork that will be sprayed with 2 coats of interior semi-gloss oil base. Advice on what to buy and what brands? Thanks!


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

does it *have* to be oil base?


----------



## Dolan (Apr 19, 2007)

PVPainter said:


> does it *have* to be oil base?



Yes it does. I like to do what my customers request. What does that have to do with my question?


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Oil paint is a thicker viscosity. Have to thin it either way (cup gun or hvlp). Have to normally thin latex based paint as well. 

A good HVLP is a good chunk of money. A cup gun with a compressor is way cheaper, and gets the job done. Having said that, the HVLP is will create a real nice finish and is meant for furniture, automobiles, etc. Personally, a Titan 440i with a fine finish tip would also give you a nice finish, without having to buy all that other stuff.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

easy there dolan, there are a lot of idiots around here and you only have 5 posts, meaning that there is a very good chance that you are very inexperienced, or possibly even a home owner looking for a few answers. 

As far as having to do with your question, if it doesn't have to be oil, then you have more options in terms of application process, and that is why I was asking, to help better answer your question. Just because your customer wants oil paint doesn't mean that you have to use it, or that you are doing them justice by using it. I would say 1 out of 3 of my customers want something done that in reality would be an inappropriate application, and are relieved to hear my corrections. Your the professional, not them, therefore you need to decide what is correct and what isn't.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

PVP is right buddy. But a cup gun and compressor isnt necessarily cheaper because you need a big ol belt drive compressor and a big ol tank on it to spray well with a cup gun. Cup guns are better for automotive coatings and such. HVLP is better for painting. Basically either set up will probably run you in the $700-$800 range for something fairly decent, not the best. If it is a lot of wood work you are going to spray, why not get a pressure pot system? I have actually heard that the wagner HVLP set up (around $400 i believe?) was decent, that is a cup gun. But you might get better results, like PVP said, spraying a water-based product as it wont yellow or crack with age.


----------



## Dolan (Apr 19, 2007)

PVPainter said:


> easy there dolan, there are a lot of idiots around here and you only have 5 posts, meaning that there is a very good chance that you are very inexperienced, or possibly even a home owner looking for a few answers.
> 
> As far as having to do with your question, if it doesn't have to be oil, then you have more options in terms of application process, and that is why I was asking, to help better answer your question. Just because your customer wants oil paint doesn't mean that you have to use it, or that you are doing them justice by using it. I would say 1 out of 3 of my customers want something done that in reality would be an inappropriate application, and are relieved to hear my corrections. Your the professional, not them, therefore you need to decide what is correct and what isn't.



No problem my friend. I'm no rookie, been in business quite some time and agree with your statements. HOWEVER, the home we will be painting was built around the turn of the century, is upscale and the customer and I sat down and discussed all our options. Here is what we came up with:

The trim was originally painted with an oil base paint. In order to use a latex paint, we would have to first prime the trim with an oil base primer than use two coats of latex. Using oil base, we are able to apply two coats and be done with it. Believe me, latex would be much better to work with, to a point. 

The benefits of latex are the cleanup, the smell, the price. The benefits to oil base are cutting out one coat, the "look" and durability. I used oil base here in my own home when we remodeled it and my wife loves it because it cleans so well and I love it because I have not had to repaint the trim yet.

I realize oil base will also "yellow" but my customer is aware of that. I am only trying to save them money and they want as close to original products used in their home as possible. These are the type of people who will scour everywhere to find replacement glass, shutters, hinges and locksets of yesteryear.

Ok, I guess a compressor is out. I have had good luck with the Titan in the past but this has been with latex. A pot system sounds good. Can anyone recommend a good system? I do appreciate everyones help and rest assured, I am no homeowner. I'm just a professional like yourselves trying to pick your brains when I lack the knowledge.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

I understand the whole wanting to cut out the primer coat thing, I myself have such a disdain for oil that I would rather stay in latex and have another coat then fight oil for what it sounds like would be at least a couple days (nevermind that stink). 

In terms of durability/washability the new waterborn impervo is right up there with the oils. If you haven't tried it yet, take a whirl, I think you will be very impressed with the results, even down to the finish. 

Here is one more thing to consider about oil. Eventually, it will be no more. It might be in the next 2 years, and it might be in the next 20, but eventually everything will be latex. When that does happen then the 3 coat proccess will be the only option. If you were to nip it in the bud and convert your oil to latex now, your saving future work for yourself, or someone else down the road.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

I have sprayed oil impervo through a 440 and it worked great. It probably isn't a healthy decision for your pump but it will work.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

another thing is: is this house inhabited? Do you really want to be spraying oils in it? Also, will not a latex primer like 123 or fresh start prime oil just fine (after a quick scuff)? The new water bornes do look 90% as good as oils. Plus the oils have been going down hill as they get reformulated.


----------

